# Does anyone know how long "expired wormer" would still be effective?



## Sanny

Awesome price...but only if the wormer is still effective and I have no idea if it is or not. Does anyone else know the answer or is there anyway of knowing for sure?

I think I saw this question once here on the forum but I couldn't find it when I searched.

They have a couple of cases which will probably sell out right away....at .50 a tube


----------



## Jill

No clue, but here's a bump


----------



## Suzie

I believe the standard expiration date is 1 year. Probably effective after that but depends on how it was stored during the time they had it. I worked in a hospital pharmacy for 12 years and we had lots of "dated" drugs that we pulled from the shelves as expired but actually the company said had a 5+ year shelf life. The government stockpiles lots of drugs and they evidently have a longer shelf life than what is retailed.

Maybe you could contact the company and see what they say? You may have lost this batch already at that price but you would know for future "deals". It may depend on the preservative added and again, how the retailer stored it. I buy short dated wormer occasionally but go ahead and give it then.


----------



## Ashley

I normally never have a issue with expired dewormer. However somebody switched my bottles around on me and I was useing the newer bottle first. The other bottle was over a year expired. It worked, never had issues, however I wouldnt go past a year.


----------



## Margo_C-T

I would have no problem using a dewormer that was a month or two or three out-of-date, IF I knew how it had been stored-but since you don't know that, and it is over a year out-of-date, I would pass, if I were you. Odds are it has been stored in a less-than-ideal environment, and that makes it even more 'iffy'. Thing is--you will never really be able to know whether it 'worked' properly or not, so you want to be able to 'trust' that it will!

I sometimes store such materials in the fridge if I 'need' them to likely last well past a printed expiration date. Not a guarantee, but a help, I believe, in the possibility of extending the useful life. It is nearly always in complete darkness, and in an environment of non-fluctuating temperature-both of which *should* aid in extending useful life.

Margo


----------



## HGFarm

The date on the tube is the 'sell by date'. I grabbed the wrong tube from the cabinet and wormed a couple last year, and found that it was several months expired! Called the vet and she advised no worries.


----------



## coopermini

Wormer is not likley to change much if properly stored. Something like vaccines and antibiotics are much different. Even they have a built in safety factor just incase.


----------

